# piebald squirrel mount (pics)



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

Got it back yesterday, taxidermist only had it a little over a month, now i just have to build a case to put him in.


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

Cool. Nice coloration, I have never seen one like that.


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

Cool would you mind if I asked how much a squirrel mount cost. _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

What a funky little critter that one was!
(The guy should have fluffed and back brushed the tail!)
Still a cool looking mount!


----------



## tommygunn (Jun 15, 2009)

Pretty sweet I have never seen a squirrel like that either.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

that's pretty neat!


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Very cool mount, at my property in calhoun we have alot of greys and and blacks that i think have bread together and they have some really cool colors. A few blacks have white tips on their tails , some greys with black streaks never seen these colors anywhere on squirrels before id like to get one mounted to...


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

:yikes::yikes: Scary! Ghost Squirrell!


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

dooman said:


> Cool would you mind if I asked how much a squirrel mount cost. _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


 
Mine cost $175, which i've heard is a pretty good price, others have said they paid as much as $500. I also wish he would have fluffed the tail alittle its actually a red squirrel so theres not alot to fluff but overall i'm very happy with it, prolly never see another one like it again.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree with Mitchell, the tail looks too skinny, even for a red.


----------



## greenhead1984 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats awesome, Piebald are extremely rare. I saw one two summers ago while trout fishing. If I ever get one it will be going on the wall.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I have a family of them with more white and brown contrast than that living in the woods I deer hunt.


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

How do you clean a squirrel properly when you know you are going to mount it? Just curious...


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

You Don't!

Clean off any blood or dirt then freeze it whole! 

Never skin, gut or field dress.


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> You Don't!
> 
> Clean off any blood or dirt then freeze it whole!
> 
> Never skin, gut or field dress.


Thanks! I would have never guessed that. Then you let the taxidermist do all that then? does the same thing go for birds?


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

polarbear78 said:


> Thanks! I would have never guessed that. Then you let the taxidermist do all that then? does the same thing go for birds?


Yes


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Basic rule of thumb is this...if you can get it out of the woods WHOLE then don't take a knife to it!

Coyote
Bobcat
Turkey
Fish

*DO NOT GUT!
*NO CUTA YOU!
*ICK-SNAY WITH-DA KNIFE-SNAY!

*all unnecessary repairs cost extra!


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

*DO NOT GUT!
*NO CUTA YOU!
*ICK-SNAY WITH-DA KNIFE-SNAY!

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

